# Who is your favorite breeder?



## CrazyDogLady (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi everyone! I’m new to the forum and I was just looking to see who everyone’s favorite breeder is and why they chose them. Here’s a little more about me:

I recently had to start leaving my dog at home who would mountain bike/run/hike with me and my family due to her slowing down (she’s 11 yrs old and can no longer keep up unfortunately). So I’m looking for a new active member of the family. I am very experienced with dogs because I grew up with working line and rescue border collies and I used to work at a dog boarding center, with a lot of untrained dogs. I have also rehabilitated a few aggressive dogs. GSDs really stood out to me because they are very smart, protective, athletic, and one of the most loyal breeds. I am looking for a dog who can run/hike about 3 miles everyday (if not, then every other day), come mountain biking with me, and do a variety of other dog sports with proper training. My 12 year old is actually the one who wants to do competitive dog sports. She has grown up with animals and knows how to be respectful of them.

My daughter and husband actually built an agility course in our backyard last weekend. She wants to do dock diving, herding, tracking, agility, fly ball, etc. I would be involved of course too lol ? I almost decided to try out a Belgian Malinois, but I’m just afraid I won’t give the dog what it needs (exercise, a job, etc.) and my daughter will be going to college closer than I really think and won’t be able to help out as much as she is now, so I think a GSD is good for now.

We have 5 acres with a pond so the dog will have plenty of space to run around . Right now I have a Great Dane, a border collie, and two dachshunds (who are a pain in the you know what lol) and 3 cats. If anyone has any good working line breeders that you trust, do you mind giving me a website or something like that to check them out. Please no show lines! 

I would usually go to an animal rescue, but we really want a sport dog and a lot of the shelters just didn’t adopt out to us because of things like the fence being too short, we have cats, we have kids under 14, things like that. 

Sorry for such a long post, and thanks in advance! Oh, another question: do I have to post a certain number of times to PM somebody?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Jul 26, 2018)

Just to be clear, I didn’t mean to imply that a working line GSD is easy compared to a Malinois. I just meant that the WL GSD is a little less 24/7 energy (my friends have mals, and they really never stop running lol!)


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Julia Priest but she probably won't have another litter for a couple years. Excellent tracking, herding, SaR, Police and IPO dogs.
Some WL GSD's are just as driven, agile and quick as Mals


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Alexis of Feuergarten has a litter on the ground right now and has a male puppy available. I have a half sibling out of the dam from a previous litter and she is everything I could have wanted in a dog. She’s been able to handle every sport I’ve thrown at her, she’s completely stable, she has an excellent off switch and I can take her anywhere. I was lucky enough to get to train with Alexis and Carma (the dam of the litter) for a few years and I can say Carma is truly awesome. Alexis really strives for sound temperament and health, as well as the ability to do anything the future owners may want to pursue, and she’s really there for her puppy buyers. There are dogs from the first two litters doing IPO, other bite sports, herding, nosework, agility... You can find her on Facebook (Feuergarten German Shepherds) or try messaging her in this board (GatorDog)


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

For the first time I have gone back to the sane breeder because I loved the first dog I got from her so much. I like that she has bred the bitch line continuously, has worked trained and titled all of her breeding bitches, so she really understands what she has and what will compliment them. 

Zu Treuenhanden is the Kennel name. I met her on this board 10 years ago and kept in touch. My pup from her is now nearly 7 months and exactly what I was looking for. 

I believe she has a male still available that she has started from her last litter. 

Here is a pic of the pup I got from her. You can message her on this board lhczth on this board.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I would not rule out showlines they are more then capable of doing the activities you listed above.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

All New England and Northeast (so many good breeder)

Vom Evolution in PA has a litter right now. Repeat. I loved what I saw of the first litter.
Vom Evolution Kennels

Sitz von der hose / Olgameister in Rochester NY is where I got my boy from. Love their breedings
Sitz von der Hose and Olgameister German Shepherd Dogs


von IBSO in Millerstown PA has nice dogs. They don't breed often. I train here as well so have seen a variety of what they produce. All of them are stable with great temperaments.
Log into Facebook

Hollow Hills in Clarks Summit has very nice show lines. Stable, active dogs.
Hollow Hills / vom hohlen Huegel Shepherds


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

gsdsar said:


> Zu Treuenhanden is the Kennel name. I met her on this board 10 years ago and kept in touch. My pup from her is now nearly 7 months and exactly what I was looking for.



We actually met on this board probably close to 15 years ago and in person 13 years ago.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Jul 26, 2018)

Thank you all for your recommendations! I really appreciate it. Looks like I have a lot of breeders to research!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

lhczth said:


> gsdsar said:
> 
> 
> > Zu Treuenhanden is the Kennel name. I met her on this board 10 years ago and kept in touch. My pup from her is now nearly 7 months and exactly what I was looking for.
> ...


Why you aging us Lisa??? LOL.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

gsdsar said:


> Why you aging us Lisa??? LOL.



:grin2:


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

In which general area of the country are you located?

I’m in the upper Midwest and have a show line dog from a breeder I wouldn’t hesitate to go to again. My dog is titled in Nosework because that’s what we both love and she has tried pretty much everything I’ve ever asked her to. I don’t share publicly where she is from or who I worked with but I am very happy with her.

However, I don’t think you could go wrong with the other suggestions here. I’m not familiar with them all but wouldn’t hesitate to trust Lisa, Alexis, or the quality of Jax’s recommendations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

I would also add a few, who are also members of the forum:
@wolfstraum - Lee at von Wolfstram in PA @mnm - Marsha at von der Traumwolfen in NE @mycobraracr - Jeremy at vom T17 in CA

Not sure if any have litters upcoming in the near future, but I'm sure they could also recommend others who do.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Jul 26, 2018)

Watery Tart: I am in the southeast but I’m open to getting a puppy from across the country (or even an import) as long as it’s the right breeder. I think you mentioned that you have a showline(?) so I am interested in how many sports you compete in besides nose work. I feel guilty that I misjudged showlines, I guess that I need to have a more open mind?.

gsdar: thank you for the help. Btw, your fur baby is absolutely gorgeous!?


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

CrazyDogLady said:


> Watery Tart: I am in the southeast but I’m open to getting a puppy from across the country (or even an import) as long as it’s the right breeder. I think you mentioned that you have a showline(?) so I am interested in how many sports you compete in besides nose work. I feel guilty that I misjudged showlines, I guess that I need to have a more open mind.
> 
> gsdar: thank you for the help. Btw, your fur baby is absolutely gorgeous!



We only compete in Nosework but we’ve done classes in obedience and tracking and conformation (she isn’t a show quality dog but I was trying to learn handling). She has a BN and I might try to go back for a CD. I haven’t decided yet if I’ll try for a TD but I think it could be an option. She’s been evaluated for herding instinct but that’s more than I have time for right now. I think the only thing she couldn’t do on some level would be bitework, she’s at least shown up for pretty much everything else I’ve tried with her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Something I feel is important, regardless of which breeder or which line you go with, is to go out and see dogs. Find a club and see if you can observe training. Talk to owners. Find out what their experience with their breeder has been like. If you are really interested in any sports, find a breeder who works their dogs and finds value in the proper balance of drives, as well as the value of a good off switch. Find someone who proves their dogs’ ability to work, even if it’s in a venue you are not interested in. Find soneone who doesn’t stop at beginner level titles with their dogs. Find someone who values their dogs’ temperament off the training field as much as they value what the dogs show while working. And find someone who values longevity and health in the lines they breed.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Southeast? Contact Bev at Atlanta K9. Super lady. Breeds nice dogs.

https://m.facebook.com/atlantak9s/?ref=page_internal&mt_nav=1


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

GypsyGhost said:


> Something I feel is important, regardless of which breeder or which line you go with, is to go out and see dogs. Find a club and see if you can observe training. Talk to owners. Find out what their experience with their breeder has been like. If you are really interested in any sports, find a breeder who works their dogs and finds value in the proper balance of drives, as well as the value of a good off switch. Find someone who proves their dogs’ ability to work, even if it’s in a venue you are not interested in. Find soneone who doesn’t stop at beginner level titles with their dogs. Find someone who values their dogs’ temperament off the training field as much as they value what the dogs show while working. And find someone who values longevity and health in the lines they breed.



This bears repeating. It’s so valuable. And don’t rush, either! Watch dogs for a period of months. I got lucky in that my observation after the fact just confirmed my breeder choice but I also picked up some good information that might be considered next time. I now know who I absolutely would not talk to, and that’s probably worth even more!

In the southeast if you are open to show lines, Karizma is worth checking out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K9KOA (Aug 21, 2016)

GypsyGhost said:


> Alexis of Feuergarten has a litter on the ground right now and has a male puppy available. I have a half sibling out of the dam from a previous litter and she is everything I could have wanted in a dog. She’s been able to handle every sport I’ve thrown at her, she’s completely stable, she has an excellent off switch and I can take her anywhere. I was lucky enough to get to train with Alexis and Carma (the dam of the litter) for a few years and I can say Carma is truly awesome. Alexis really strives for sound temperament and health, as well as the ability to do anything the future owners may want to pursue, and she’s really there for her puppy buyers. There are dogs from the first two litters doing IPO, other bite sports, herding, nosework, agility... You can find her on Facebook (Feuergarten German Shepherds) or try messaging her in this board (GatorDog)


My wife and I can't wait to meet our new pup from Alexis! We have followed Carma for awhile now and once we seen she was bred to another excellent Sire in Cidman vom wolfsdreieck we just had to call her. She answers all of our questions big or small daily and had been such a pleasure to work with. I wouldn't hesitate as these pups will go quick. They were born 7/7.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

K9KOA said:


> My wife and I can't wait to meet our new pup from Alexis! We have followed Carma for awhile now and once we seen she was bred to another excellent Sire in Cidman vom wolfsdreieck we just had to call her. She answers all of our questions big or small daily and had been such a pleasure to work with. I wouldn't hesitate as these pups will go quick. They were born 7/7.


Alexis is awesome. Carma is awesome. Carma’s puppies are awesome. You will not be disappointed! My girl is 3 now and there isn’t a day that goes by that I am not reminded of how lucky I am to have her.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Jul 26, 2018)

Update: I can’t even say how grateful I am to everyone. Than you x 800,000,000! Although, I probably won’t be getting a GSD as my next dog. For those of you who don’t know, I volunteer for a local animal shelter by playing with the animals, cleaning up, and taking dogs on hikes. Recently I took a dog to go hiking, and I absolutely fell in love! He’s a 5 month old pointer lab mix (maybe a little Dobermann) and he’s adorable. Never tried to mouth me, took corrections from my older dogs very well, and is very smart. He also is super energetic! I have to think about it a little more, but I think I’ll be going with him. If it doesn’t work out, I’ll go back to researching breeders. Thank you once again for your breeder recommendations!


----------

